
Ask HN: Change career way – to what? - Fr3dd1
Hello,<p>I am currently working as a software engineer in a midsized company. I am 26 years and work as a software engineer for about 5 years now (excluding apprenticeship). I like my work and I like technical stuff. Lately I thought a bit about myself and what I wanna do and I guess I am now at a point where I know myself way better.<p>A few months ago I would have introduced myself as a software engineer and an athlete (I competed in powerlifting). That changed. Software engineering and powerlifting are just things I can do, hopefully, good and enjoy in the process. But thats not who I am. I like to think of myself as beeing an enabler. Someone who wanna help others improve. At the gym I always like to help others, give them tips and are happy if it works out for them. At my job its the same. If someone has a question or needs help otherwise, I try my best to help.<p>Currently I am looking for a new job opportunity (not really applying but looking around). But I am not sure for what I should look. I thought of something like a team lead position or something like that. My idea behind this is, that for me a team lead is a person who enables his team to work good. That sounds like a match for me. But I am not completely sure that this is really what I want. With this post I hope to get some additional ideas from people who read this. I would love that :) So, if anything comes to mind, please share with me :) Thanks!
======
rvict
How about DevOps? It fits into your "help others" mindset in the sense that
DevOps is all about enabling a software team to do more efficient work. Much
of the job is working right with the devs and removing all their pain points.
Treat them as your customer and they will love you for it. Also, since you are
a powerlifter, you obviously are a stats/metrics geek and that fits right in
also.

Source: Am DevOps guy and powerlifter

~~~
Fr3dd1
Never saw the connection between the sport and statistics but yeah, its right.
Hmm, I get what you mean with that point but it doesnt get me. At the moment I
already build stuff for other dev teams at our company.

------
bsvalley
Team lead in the tech world means technically more advanced in the related
topic. The skills that you mentioned are very good skills for this kind of
roles but they come later on. To become a tech lead in our world you have to
show off your technical skills to get promoted. Then when you have the title,
you get to learn about leading a team, etc. I'd suggest looking at product
management, it's about leading a product and cross functional teams without
being their direct report. Which requires the skills that you mentioned (on
top of a zillion other skills of course), but they are more desirable for a PM
than a tech lead regarding a potential switch.

~~~
Fr3dd1
A really good idea. The first part is what I think is not good at the moment.
You do something good (develping stuff) and because of that you get promoted
and do less of it and more of stuff you are maybe not that great at. PM is
definitly something I woll look into, thanks!

------
sprobertson
Have you considered the "developer evangelist" type role (depending on your
comfort with public appearances)? Good mix between technical (e.g. to do
demos) and enabling (awareness / support of given product).

~~~
Fr3dd1
I dont know much about this role, will look into it :)

------
dermybaby
You want to be this guy?

[https://www.recode.net/2016/4/18/11586208/silicon-valleys-
le...](https://www.recode.net/2016/4/18/11586208/silicon-valleys-legendary-
coach-bill-campbell-has-died)

edit: how about a life-coach for startups or even a business coach. The person
in the URL above seems to be what you aspire to maybe?

~~~
Fr3dd1
Sounds good. I actually have one friend who owns a company and I like talking
with him about his company and try to advice him.

------
ezekg
Sounds like you may be a good fit for an instructor (or whatever they call it)
at something like Treehouse, Codecademy or Code School? Or maybe you don't
enjoy teaching--so then I would agree with you that a lead position may be a
good fit.

~~~
Fr3dd1
Thanks for that input, will look into it but pure teaching, especially
professional stuff, sounds not that great to me :)

------
bbcbasic
How about being a personal trainer? The power lifting background is certainly
a USP there.

Then maybe disrupt that industry with some software once you've gained some
experience!

~~~
Fr3dd1
I alread thought about this (the first part) and I like that Idea, I also like
the idea of having my own gym. Most gyms I visited are targeted at the
"mainstream" fitness or some reha stuff. Thats not bad but I am missing
something thats really targeted at athletes who wanna improve.

